# **Notice from Obsidian Detailing/Artdeshine**



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello everyone

It is with a heavy heart i announce that i am stepping away from the artdeshine brand with totality 

Due to internal politics i can no longer represent either of the "artdeshines" being retailed. 
I wish both brands nothing but love and success and hope they both go from strength to strength

I will continue to use my stock (as i believe in the products), and anyone wanting to purchase the sales can contact me or call to the shop of course, but i have asked my section to be removed whilst i concentrate on other projects

Should you need info on either of the new brands you will have to try to get info from them directly

Regards


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Fair play Matt. It's always a shame when politics overshadow what is at heart a quality product.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Maybe worth updating your forum post footer :thumb:


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Sad times mate, but it is what it is. Onwards and upwards Matt:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Life goes on Matt, best of luck :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

All the best with your new projects. Keep posting and don't be a stranger.:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Good luck Matt:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Wishing you every success with your new projects, Matt,


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck with your new projects Matt.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

So will there be a black Friday offer Matt


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

All the best for the future Matt

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## matt1234 (Dec 2, 2013)

Good luck buddy. You have got my support mate.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

All the best pal.

Thank you for the recent ADS sale you recently had that allowed me to purchase some products that I'll look forward to trying out in the Spring.

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Best of luck i have learned a lot from your genuine postings since i joined here.They were very honest and sincere.Keep posting
todds


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the update Mat


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just to confirm guys I'm not leaving personally, my company is still detailing and busier than ever. Im just no longer representing ads once the items are sold/used. Studio posts and meets will be as present as ever


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Matt and best wishes for the future. :thumb:

Onwards and upwards I say! 

Alan W


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

*A real shame*

Such a shame, I have never found anything better than ADS products and losing the distributors in the UK is a major blow.

If there was only one manufacturer I could buy from I would choose ADS above any other I was hoping for some of the products to go in the new year sale (there is little or no chance of getting them in the other sales) all I can say here is good luck Matt, I hope that both you and ADS continue to grow and become bigger and better than ever before!


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Be interesting to hear what the new projects are Matt, when you are in a position to reveal all.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

camerashy said:


> Be interesting to hear what the new projects are Matt, when you are in a position to reveal all.


It's a case of watch this space I think😀

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

See you Sunday pal!!


----------

